# Vent Under Fridge



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I noticed the other day when cleaning the Outback that water had came in from the vent under the fridge. There was a little water on the floor of the TT. I think that because the TT wasn't level that it came in from the outside vent for the fridge. Correct me if I am wrong.

Beerman


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The fridge has a condesation hose, if this hose is not pulled outside the exterior door, it can leak water back inside the trailer. remove the outside cover and check where the small drip line is, it should be inserted into one of the side cover vents and allowed to leak down the side of the trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

nynethead said:


> The fridge has a condesation hose, if this hose is not pulled outside the exterior door, it can leak water back inside the trailer. remove the outside cover and check where the small drip line is, it should be inserted into one of the side cover vents and allowed to leak down the side of the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto this. It must be routed out the side of the cover or it will drip into the trailer. It would really have to be a major blowing rain to get in the outside cover.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beerman,

When you speak of the vent under the fridge, are you speaking of a vent in the fridge itself... or the power panel/inverter that is located below the fridge? Something to be careful with, as water and high voltage don't really mix that well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I have noticed these small hoses sticking out on some RV's but mine does not have one. I sometimes also get water inside the RV, like when I defrost the fridge. I will look for the hose in the outside pannel to see if there is one to route outside. Thanks for the info.
Bob


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I think it is when I sprayed water around the cover on the outside. I believe some just leaked in. It was the first time washing the TT since getting it. I will just be carefull when spraying with water., I just won't spray directly at the cover outside.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

RCColby said:


> I have noticed these small hoses sticking out on some RV's but mine does not have one. I sometimes also get water inside the RV, like when I defrost the fridge. I will look for the hose in the outside pannel to see if there is one to route outside. Thanks for the info.
> Bob
> [snapback]113162[/snapback]​


Oh you have one -- its just laying inside the Fridge unit dripping on your floor instead of outside...

Open the side panel on the outside of the trailer and you will see a black flex hose ... run it through the outside screen ... no mo' water on the floor...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RCColby said:


> I have noticed these small hoses sticking out on some RV's but mine does not have one. I sometimes also get water inside the RV, like when I defrost the fridge. I will look for the hose in the outside pannel to see if there is one to route outside. Thanks for the info.
> Bob
> [snapback]113162[/snapback]​


Keep looking...it is there and it must be open. Mine sticks out about 2' from the outside panel.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

"Oh you have one -- its just laying inside the Fridge unit dripping on your floor instead of outside...
Open the side panel on the outside of the trailer and you will see a black flex hose ... run it through the outside screen ... no mo' water on the floor..."

OK,
I looked again and can't find one. There are two black plastic wire holders that run hither and yon, but no hose. I felt around and under also, nada. Is there anywhere else it could be? Could it be I don't have one on my Dometic?
Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob,

the 'hose' we are talking about actually looks quite a lot like a wire wrap, and could easily be mistaken for one. To verify if it is a hose, check to see if one end is loose. Also, that same end should have a little plastic bug shield in the end.

If indeed it does have wires sticking out the end, you are looking at a wire wrap.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bob,
> 
> the 'hose' we are talking about actually looks quite a lot like a wire wrap, and could easily be mistaken for one. To verify if it is a hose, check to see if one end is loose. Also, that same end should have a little plastic bug shield in the end.
> 
> ...


Doug,
What I saw were definately a wire wraps. We are going camping this weekend and I will look again, but really don't think I have one. Could it exit under the fridge inside into the furnace area?
Bob


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The hose should have been on the fridge when Outback got it from the factory but it could be that Gilligan pulled it out during installation. It needs to be there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RCColby said:


> Could it exit under the fridge inside into the furnace area?


Bob,

No. The hose has to exit to the outside of the trailer. If you do not have one, you should. As frog said, it sounds like Gilligan was working applience installs the day your Outback was built!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright, guess I have to eat a little crow here. 
I found it. It is made of the same plastic stuff that the wire wrap is and the end was stuffed under an electrical junction box so dummy me assumed it was a wire wrap also. I just tugged and out came the end.
Thanks for all the help.
Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Whew!

Next!...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow I had one too and didn't know it. Never seen any water inside or anything but had wondered why my old tt had one and the new one didn't. It's sticking out now but there is no plug in the end.


----------

